# Shipping international from USA to eastern Europe



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone shipped large pieces (Table) from the US to Eastern Europe? I have a potential client in Lithuania that is looking for a quote for several large pieces to be shipped.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You can't mail it because the cost is huge. It would have to be crated and shipped. You can contact US custom service for regulations and fees. Contacting ship yards near you can give you some ideas as well.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

As stated you will need to crate the products for shipping.

I suggest that you have the customer do the leg work and set up the shipping on their end.
You can do a lot of asking around and corresponding with the customer about the shipping and that time does not produce you any money. You tell that them that you will produce and crate the products and have it ready to ship at your dock door. Let them handle the rest.

By the way, do charge for the crating of the items. Do it as a separate item on the invoice. That way they see the true price of your products and the extra costs of the crating.


----------

